# Tinton Falls, NJ CCO (Jersey Shore Premium Outlets)



## doll.face (Nov 4, 2008)

YAY! Another new CCO!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














I'm soooo excited for this one too! I have a lot of family in NJ so it wouldn't be too hard for me to make a trip over there!

This is grrrrrrrrreaaaat... Tanger at Riverhead AND Deer Park, Woodbury, VT & PA DURING THE SNOWBOARDING SEASON!!!!!!! (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), and noooooooooow.. NJ!!!! 

Oh gosh. I am just so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## doll.face (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Tinton Falls, NJ *NEW CCO**

I'm taking this from a LJ post. The user name is cuteredhed. She said....


they had a couple racks of MAC there....

lots of facial products in terms of lotions and skincare

msf natural in light, light medium and mediumdark
msf in warmed
both of the nords colour form powders
trip fluidline sets one in earthy tones (dipdown, sweet sage and a 209se) and macroviolet, blacktrack adn the 209se
a bunch of blushes
about 12 piggies
about 20 eyeshadows, nothing too exciting, a lot of matte2
some nailpolishes
studio fix in random colors
2 studio mist blushes
both neo sci fi bronzers

ummm

a couple richmetal highlighters
a  bunch of fluidlines, uppity brassy dipdown blacktrack sweet sage waveline
i forgot to look for eyeliners which pissed me off bc i wanted some 

i think thats really it. they had the basic red brush set from colour forms and an heirloom brush set as well as the peach lippie set from last winter

and the fafi dolls (big whoop).


Soooo.. it seems like they have a nice selection! Update us ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## missangelalexis (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Tinton Falls, NJ *NEW CCO**

Just got back from there- what a mad house! 

I was a little dissapointed with the selection, but it wasn't too bad, managed to buy a few things!

They had:
-Fix+ (old packaging)
-charged water
-prep&prime
-various other face products
-msf natural in light, light medium and mediumdark
-msf in warmed
-2 nords colour form powders
-2 neo sci fi bronzers
-fluidline sets, as well as other fluidlines (black track, sweet sage, dip down)
-some powder blushes/cream blushes
-about 12 pigments including lovely lily, your ladyship, lark about, jewelmarine
-about 6 nail polishes
-a few studio fix's 
-about 12 eyeshadows including poison pen, shimmermoss, freshwater, shore leave, pen n pink, and clarity 
-2 studio mist blushes
-2 or 3 richmetal highlighters
-3 brush sets
-1 lip set from the last holiday collection
-softsparkle pencil set from last holiday collection (only had one left though)
-different makeup bags, including fafi ones
-fafi dolls

No eyeliners, mascaras, single brushes, paints, shadesticks, lipsticks, or lip glosses though :-/


----------



## sass000 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Tinton Falls, NJ *NEW CCO**

I went to this CCO on Friday and here is what I noted they have:
About 6 fluidlines (brassy, shade, blitz and glitz and about 3 others).
Fluidline set (I only saw the one with the dip down and sweet sage)
MSF in warmed
MSF Natural in 3 colors
Richmetal highlighters (quick flash, positive charge,dark influence and another 3 or so colors).
About 12 eyeshadows (sumptous olive, poisen pen, and about 10 more)
False eyelashes
Electroflash duos (love connection, fresh green mix and two to glow)
7 blushes (I don't know what colors they had and I didn't really look at these other than to note how many they had)
Neo Sci Fi bronzing powder
5 or so Nail polishes
10-12 pigments (your ladyship, jardin aires, tea time, jewelmarine and about another 6-8 colors
Fafi dolls
Brush sets
3 or so Studio fixs
2 Colourform powders
A LOT of face stuff
NO lip ANYTHING (the lady in the store said they would be having their lip items in 3 weeks or so).

P.S. I know some of this stuff is just a repeat but I wanted to get my whole list down before I lost it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.S. I will post what I purchased on the Hauls thread


----------



## sass000 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Tinton Falls, NJ *NEW CCO**

I went to this outlet on Black Friday and they had some new items in. They now had lip items including liners, lipsticks and even about 3-4 dazzleglasses. They also now had paint pots in about 3 or so colors. Also lip conditioners and a couple of brushes as well (266, 208 and another eye brush).


----------



## chantel25 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Tinton Falls, NJ *NEW CCO**

I cant wait to go. hopefully they have somethings that i want. thanx for posting what they had


----------



## Just_me (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Tinton Falls, NJ *NEW CCO**

I went yesterday..
I only picked up a few things, but I'll be going back this week (more than I should
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  It's only 20 mins from me!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



reflects gold glitter
3d copper glitter
goldstroke pigment
Two to Glow eyeshadow duo
bare study paint pot

I'm not a MU but I'm learning lots about color placement,techniques and color combos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I spoke to the sales associate there and she said they would be getting lots of bew things(MAC) all week..


----------



## MakeupMusic16 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Tinton Falls, NJ *NEW CCO**

I'm SOOOOO happy they put one in Jersey, and only 30 min away from me!! the first one I went to was the one out in vegas, and i fell in love!! I'm going next friday to this one i can't wait to see what they have!!!!!


----------



## Just_me (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Tinton Falls, NJ *NEW CCO**

My sister and I went on the 19th (she's my bff)

I picked up:
3 brush sets
Graphology E/S
Signed Sealed E/S
Starflash E/S
Bateau Lustreglass
Clear Brow Finisher

Just an FYI...the cco is close to the Gap store. It's in the same area as Timberland, guess and juicy couture..( this might make locating it a bit easier).  I'll be going again next week too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Just an FYI...the cco is close to the Gap store. It's in the same area as Timberland, guess and juicy couture..( this might make locating it a bit easier).  I'll be going again next week 

I THINK I NEED AN INTERVENTION!!!


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 13, 2009)

Went there today... very large selection!  I can't even begin to list out what they have, but I'll do my best at a brief summary

Moonbathe e/s collection
Starflash e/s (Top Hat, Mink and Sable, Dreammaker, etc)
Fafi stuff
Tons of other e/s (Aquadisiac, Cool Heat, Climate Blue... those are ones I got)
Sea & Sky MES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Other MES
Studio foundation
Studio touch up stick concealers
Studio Tech powders
Different e/s palattes
Brow powder sets
Some glitterliners
3-4 different paint pots
Jar full of different paints
2 jars full of eyeliner pencils
Lipsticks/glosses/etc

So much more I am probably forgetting, I only tend to remember what I buy, heh.

As a warning, there's one lady that strictly enforces the "3 limit" rule.  She got rather short with me today when I walked up with 4 shadows and made me put one back.  See, the problem is that I had the rule explained to me as "no more than 3 of the same color" AND less than a month ago I bought 4 e/s at a time at this same CCO.  I told her this and she then accused me of lying to her and said without a receipt she wouldn't believe me.  Well, I am not about to rat out the employee that sold me 4, and I don't keep receipts around, so I just... yeah.  I dunno, kinda frustrating that the rule isn't enforced the same across all CCOs (I've bought 7 e/s at once at other ones in different states), and even by all the employees at the same store.  Not a loss that I had to put a shadow back, more just annoyed by the unequal rule enforcement, and different intreptations of the rule (3 of color/3 of item/etc)

So as a warning if you go, and want more than 3 of something similar, bring a friend/husband/boyfriend to split the haul with.  I'll only be going back with my husband, haha.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 13, 2009)

wait you can only get three items at a time or 3 of the same thing at a time... or just 3 eyeshadows.. i don't get it, but that's retarted. aren't they trying to get rid of these things- like isn't that the whole reason they're there??


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 13, 2009)

3 of the same type of item (so 3 mascaras, or 3 eyeshadows, or 3 lipsticks for example)... sorry I didn't clarify 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's a confusing rule!  You also can't spend over $300 in a day, too.

I was able to get 3 "normal" eyeshadows, and a mineralized one, though.  Probably only because the mineralized ones are a lot bigger...


----------



## honyd (Jan 14, 2009)

:/  .............


----------



## honyd (Jan 14, 2009)

wow!  what does she look like so we can avoid her!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jan 15, 2009)

if someone goes back to this store can someone do a CP for me i need Sea & sky MES i got paypal please let me know if anyone decides to go here please


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 15, 2009)

If I go soon, I'll get one.  But I am not making any promises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am trying to avoid buying MAC for awhile.  But I will definitely let you know.


----------



## ashleydawn (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm going here on my day off (Thurs) hopefully I can find some stuff I like!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jan 22, 2009)

crap, im in north jersey 15 mins form NYCity. well i guess i'll be making a trip to the shore earlier this year!


----------



## artisick (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_crap, im in north jersey 15 mins form NYCity. well i guess i'll be making a trip to the shore earlier this year!_

 
I'm from north jersey too.. 20 mins from the GWB.
The CCO at Woodbury outlets in upstate NY is probably closer to you than this CCO if u ever head up there.


----------



## ashleydawn (Jan 22, 2009)

They have some of the holiday stuff at this one now...
Smokey eye palette
a bunch of brush sets
Fafi stuff still
pretty much the same as the op said...
I got the last Sea&Sky today though!


----------



## missangelalexis (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydawn* 

 
_They have some of the holiday stuff at this one now...
Smokey eye palette
a bunch of brush sets
Fafi stuff still
pretty much the same as the op said...
I got the last Sea&Sky today though!_

 

ahh i want to go!! hopefully next weekend i can make the trip! did they have any shadesticks or heatherette stuff?


----------



## ashleydawn (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missangelalexis* 

 
_ahh i want to go!! hopefully next weekend i can make the trip! did they have any shadesticks or heatherette stuff?_

 
they had a few shadesticks but not many... i only looked to see if they had sharkskin so i don't remember the colors that were there... and no heatherette stuff. they have a decent selection of e/s though... make sure you look at the boxes cause not all colors have a tester out!

where in jersey do you live just out of curiosity?


----------



## missangelalexis (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydawn* 

 
_they had a few shadesticks but not many... i only looked to see if they had sharkskin so i don't remember the colors that were there... and no heatherette stuff. they have a decent selection of e/s though... make sure you look at the boxes cause not all colors have a tester out!

where in jersey do you live just out of curiosity?_

 
oh boo i was hoping for sharkskin too! 

im from northern new jersey, weehawken to be exact haha


----------



## Just_me (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_if someone goes back to this store can someone do a CP for me i need Sea & sky MES i got paypal please let me know if anyone decides to go here please_

 
I went today, but sea and sky was not available..


----------



## ashleydawn (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missangelalexis* 

 
_oh boo i was hoping for sharkskin too! 

im from northern new jersey, weehawken to be exact haha_

 
oh cool one of my bfs lives there! i live by freehold, so pretty close to the outlets. like 20 mins from there. if you go and see sharkskin let me know! i'll do the same!


----------



## missangelalexis (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydawn* 

 
_oh cool one of my bfs lives there! i live by freehold, so pretty close to the outlets. like 20 mins from there. if you go and see sharkskin let me know! i'll do the same!_

 
thats cool! and i will definitely let you know!


----------



## x0besoz (Jan 31, 2009)

i'm going tomorrow morning seeing as i only live 5 minutes away so i'll report back tomorrow asap!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 31, 2009)

yay Jersey girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i haven't been to this CCO yet, but just wanted to jump in that I'm in Hamilton in central jersey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*although I'm leaving tomorrow for 4 months in Georgia haha, I'll miss dirty jerz!


----------



## mama2G (Jan 31, 2009)

I went today.  They have all of the holiday e/s sets and a bunch of good brushes 217, 224, 180, 134 I think.


----------



## missangelalexis (Jan 31, 2009)

I was just there this morning. At first I was the only person in the store, and the lady who worked there just stood there and watched me while I was looking around, which I didn't like much haha 

But anyway, they had a pretty nice assortment of things!

-Paintpots- Rollickin, Painterly, and Greensmoke
-Shadesticks- Pink Couture, like five others ones I don't really remember which though (No sea me or sharksin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
-A jar full of lipliners
-A jar full of eyeliners, including most of the Heatherette dual edge ones, some pearlglides, and engraved
-Some glitterliners
-Fleshpot LS + others
-Nico Now LG + others
-40s pink slimshine +others
-3 Dazzleglasses, including Steppin Out and Glamour OD
-Paints! Flammable, bare study, untitled, canton candy, a green one, and about 2 others
-2 fluidlines (Brassy was one)
-2 or 3 tendertones
-Neoscifi eyeshadows, lip stuff, and blushes 
-TONS of eyeshadows, they don't have testers for all of them so you kinda have to hunt through the boxes, some that they had were grand entrance, glamour check, chill, blue flame, lotusland, vellum, sushi flower, cool heat, deep truth, paradisco, pink venus, top hat, mink & sable, and thunder
-5 or 6 blushcremes
-a bunch of blushes including peachykeen, buff, and eversun BPB
-nail polishes- don't remember how many but they had nocturnelle and naughty nauticals
-pigments- also don't remember how many but they had mutiny, jewelmarine, bell bottom blue and 3D silver glitter
-MSF Natural Light
-Some MSF Natural/Shimmer combos
-4 mineralized eyeshadows
-charged water
-prep & prime skin
-various other face products
-various brushes, almost didn't see them! They definitelt had the 213, 217 and the body buffer brush. 
-Holiday stuff, including 3 eyeshadow palettes and this year and last years eyeliner sets. 

Hope that helps! I made sure to pick up a bunch of things, probably won't be going back until the spring or when the weather gets warmer. Plus I gotta save for all the fun collections coming up!


----------



## x0besoz (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missangelalexis* 

 
_I was just there this morning. At first I was the only person in the store, and the lady who worked there just stood there and watched me while I was looking around, which I didn't like much haha 

But anyway, they had a pretty nice assortment of things!

-Paintpots- Rollickin, Painterly, and Greensmoke
-Shadesticks- Pink Couture, like five others ones I don't really remember which though (No sea me or sharksin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
-A jar full of lipliners
-A jar full of eyeliners, including most of the Heatherette dual edge ones, some pearlglides, and engraved
-Some glitterliners
-Fleshpot LS + others
-Nico Now LG + others
-40s pink slimshine +others
-3 Dazzleglasses, including Steppin Out and Glamour OD
-Paints! Flammable, bare study, untitled, canton candy, a green one, and about 2 others
-2 fluidlines (Brassy was one)
-2 or 3 tendertones
-Neoscifi eyeshadows, lip stuff, and blushes 
-TONS of eyeshadows, they don't have testers for all of them so you kinda have to hunt through the boxes, some that they had were grand entrance, glamour check, chill, blue flame, lotusland, vellum, sushi flower, cool heat, deep truth, paradisco, pink venus, top hat, mink & sable, and thunder
-5 or 6 blushcremes
-a bunch of blushes including peachykeen, buff, and eversun BPB
-nail polishes- don't remember how many but they had nocturnelle and naughty nauticals
-pigments- also don't remember how many but they had mutiny, jewelmarine, bell bottom blue and 3D silver glitter
-MSF Natural Light
-Some MSF Natural/Shimmer combos
-4 mineralized eyeshadows
-charged water
-prep & prime skin
-various other face products
-various brushes, almost didn't see them! They definitelt had the 213, 217 and the body buffer brush. 
-Holiday stuff, including 3 eyeshadow palettes and this year and last years eyeliner sets. 

Hope that helps! I made sure to pick up a bunch of things, probably won't be going back until the spring or when the weather gets warmer. Plus I gotta save for all the fun collections coming up!_

 
YUP! i went this morning and they also had the fafi quad 2 n belightful from fafi
some skincare from lightful and others like fix+ in older packaging
brassy n uppity fluidines painterly rollickin n greenstroke paint pots
various colorforms including lipsticks and those rich metal highlighters
authetics pallet some cream color bases and a lot of the creme blushes
mostly everything from naughty nauticals pigments lipsticks and n glosses
utterly frivolous lipstick from fafi 
a lot of shadows including neo sci-fi and cosmic from moonbathe 
not many pigments 
pink couture gentle lentle cement penny shadesticks
all of the recently discontinued paints
a lot of stuff from this years holiday but no pigment set various brush sets from holiday '06 and '07 and colorforms


----------



## hypospit (Feb 2, 2009)

Did you girls/guys save any money by going there like how much were the eyeshadows?


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hypospit* 

 
_Did you girls/guys save any money by going there like how much were the eyeshadows?_

 
Eye shadows (and all other products) at the CCO are generally 30% off retail which is $10.25.


----------



## x0besoz (Feb 13, 2009)

went today again nothing really new they had lots of shadows but i like pigments better but a lot of starflash and regular line stuff they had a lot of the mineralize shadows but no sea and sky mostly holidays stuff and color forms still


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_As a warning, there's one lady that strictly enforces the "3 limit" rule.  She got rather short with me today when I walked up with 4 shadows and made me put one back.  See, the problem is that I had the rule explained to me as "no more than 3 of the same color" AND less than a month ago I bought 4 e/s at a time at this same CCO.  I told her this and she then accused me of lying to her and said without a receipt she wouldn't believe me.  Well, I am not about to rat out the employee that sold me 4, and I don't keep receipts around, so I just... yeah.  I dunno, kinda frustrating that the rule isn't enforced the same across all CCOs (I've bought 7 e/s at once at other ones in different states), and even by all the employees at the same store.  Not a loss that I had to put a shadow back, more just annoyed by the unequal rule enforcement, and different intreptations of the rule (3 of color/3 of item/etc)
_

 
Wow, what an anal/retarded bitch.


----------



## cmiele115 (Feb 23, 2009)

any updates????


----------



## mac_arp4ever (Mar 7, 2009)

OOOH...i'm going there tomorrow for the first time!!! i live in northern nj exit 137!!! but that hour drive is worth it for some mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wish me luck guys!


----------



## CrystallineDoll (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey guys 
I was just there 2 days ago...Most of the stuff mentioned before is still there but they also now have:

- both Heatherette palettes
- Fafi eyes 2 , Fafi dolls, Belightful Fafi iridescent powder, a few l/g
- Some Colour Forms stuff (eyes, lips, bags)
- Holiday sets from 08, 07
- Cosmic e/s from Moonbathe
- All of the Neo Sci-Fi shadows and some l/gs
- Several pigments/glitters, various eye shadows (some from naughty nauticals, starflash, electroflash, and some others that i didn't recognize which collection they were from xD), blushes, nail polishes

Sorry I can't remember too much, I was in a hurry. The woman mentioned earlier who says you can only 3 of one type of item is still enforcing that version of the rule, unfortunately. She swooped in on me the minuted i opened the door ha ha. 

Ah well, know its not detailed but hope it helps some of you!

-Becca


----------



## only1angel (Mar 27, 2009)

Has anyone been here lately? Anything good, what'd you find? Is this the closet CCO to Staten Island???????


----------



## skylerbrooke12 (Apr 5, 2009)

I just got back from the CCO yesterday.. SOOOO many good things!
35 or so eyeshadows, alot from cool heat, all the e/s from neo scifi, some starflash and some matte2, also there was one eyeshadow from lure i think
7 or 8 blushes, including stark naked, enough said, and then a few darker perm shades
about 10 creme blushes.. blooming, lillycent (sp? D
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. a few others
most of the rich metal highlighters
2 CCBs, pearl and bronze
a BUNCH of brush sets
so ceylon msf, all the msf duos/msf naturals
5 or 6 tendertones including ez-baby, tread gently, pucker, sweet & nice, hush hush
a few foundations.. no light shades, mostly nc25 and up
alot of eyeliners, a few glitter liners too, some duel edge eye pencils from heatherette
the warm pigment set from this year
holiday pallets from this year
15 or so pigments, melon.. jewelmarine glitter, bell bottom blue, lark about
both heatherette trios
fafi eyes 2
sculpt and shape duos.. two shades
neo scifi bronzers, both blushes from neo scifi
LOTS of mattenes/slimshines including 40's pink and some from cool heat
alot of makeup bags as well
a few paint pots.. greenstroke, rollickin.. one or two more
brassy fluidline
alot of full size brushes, the large body buffer brush
all the skincare stuff
lipglass sets from this year
nordstrom exclusive palletes.. the colour forms stuff? yeah. those palletes. 
MES.. no sea & sky, basically all the other ones though
a couple face/eye palletes that i didn't recognize

Yeah, if you guys can make it.. definitely go!


----------



## Jesi (Apr 12, 2009)

Has anyone been to the Tinton Falls CCO recently? Thanks.


----------



## syrene78 (Apr 24, 2009)

Any update there? 
Are there any good stores/sales in this outlet? I have never been there.


----------



## only1angel (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *syrene78* 

 
_Any update there? 
Are there any good stores/sales in this outlet? I have never been there._

 
I didn't know this outlet even existed until recently lol. I've never been there either and I'm dying to go! I've never heard of such a store as a CCO until recently so I'm pretty excited. But I heard the CCO here is supposedly one of the best. I'm hoping I can talk my hubby into taking me on Monday if the weather's nice. If I go I'll let you know what they have.


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Apr 25, 2009)

well hello gals! Just got home tonight and they had some awesome stuffs!

HK beauty powders have arrived
Tons of Ungaro - including Crushed Bougainville YAY i finally got it!
The little eye shadow suites are there
The Tendertones - theres tons but sorry I got the last Ez Baby (at least so I was told)
Brushed Metal X is there.
Tons of nail laquers and eyeshadows - including SMOKE AND DIAMONDS and tons of the other star flashes.
Lots of holiday stuff which  Imostly dont pay attention to 
And the 1N and 2N lipglasses 

Needless to say I was bad - could have been worse - I do my big hauls here


----------



## hello_kitty (May 13, 2009)

They still have two HK beauty powders, Tahitian Sand and one pinkish one where the name escapes me...

I went there last night and got Tahitian Sand, and then Chill and Glamour Check shadows.  Everything else seemed to be stuff that was similar to what was there when I was there in January.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (May 25, 2009)

most of the stuff said above is still there, I got smoke and diamonds yaaaay! I had to ask them if they had it though because it was in the back. Also, I got Silver Fog pigment and Impassioned solar bits!!! so excited!


----------



## x0besoz (Jun 4, 2009)

most of the stuff is still there minus the hello kitty and dame edna stuff


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_arp4ever* 

 
_OOOH...i'm going there tomorrow for the first time!!! i live in northern nj exit 137!!! but that hour drive is worth it for some mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wish me luck guys!_

 
i live at exit 139 !!!


----------



## hello_kitty (Jun 5, 2009)

I went today... no more HK stuff.  Otherwise, seems to be the same ol' stuff.  Still managed to find stuff to buy though


----------



## mama2G (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_I went today... no more HK stuff.  Otherwise, seems to be the same ol' stuff.  Still managed to find stuff to buy though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
exactly!  besides having a good brush collection, this cco is not that great.


----------



## Sass (Jul 22, 2009)

They had no brushes when I was there...that was back on July 7, 2009.  My first time at a CCO and it was a good experience.  It's a good place for new MAC addicts to hit though - I had fun.


----------



## mama2G (Jul 23, 2009)

they keep their brushes up against the wall, or behind the counter.  did you ask them?  they are not so helpful there.


----------



## Sass (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mama2G* 

 
_they keep their brushes up against the wall, or behind the counter.  did you ask them?  they are not so helpful there.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, I asked and all they had were the SE brushes.  I was helped the entire time by a rep named Amy.  She was so nice.  They have a cute Bobbi Brown train case there that I want so bad, but I don't have the funds to spend on it. Oh well.


----------



## mama2G (Jul 24, 2009)

bummer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I took my sil there on July 5th and they had a ton of brushes.  I even picked up a new 217.


----------



## Sass (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mama2G* 

 
_bummer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I took my sil there on July 5th and they had a ton of brushes.  I even picked up a new 217._

 
Hopefully next time I'll be as lucky.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mama2G* 

 
_exactly!  besides having a good brush collection, this cco is not that great._

 
I have to agree... compared to the one I go to Colorado when I visit there, this one just doesn't have a wide selection, and seems to always have the same stuff.


----------



## Sass (Jul 29, 2009)

The next one I'm going to is in Long Island, NY.  I have two to work with so that's better than one.


----------



## singsing (Jul 31, 2009)

OOO ill have to check this one out its like 45 minutes from me!!


----------



## singsing (Aug 6, 2009)

hey guys any updates on the goodies here??


----------



## hello_kitty (Aug 6, 2009)

I was planning on going over to the outlets for some candles today, so I'll swing in and have a look at the CCO.  I really don't need to be buying anything, but I'll take one for the team


----------



## hello_kitty (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, I'm back!  Looks like the usual... all the brushes are up on the wall, along with special brush sets, fake lashes.  All the typical e/s, some Heatherette and Dame Edna compacts, cream colour bases, richmetal highlights, all the lipsticks/glosses like usual.

No Hello Kitty stuff.  

I still managed to spend money, naturally!  I got Iris Accents softsparkle eye pencil, Clear brow finisher, Dark Influence richmetal highlighter, Pearl cream colour base.


----------



## hello_kitty (Aug 27, 2009)

Just went tonight with my friend... they have some Hello Kitty stuff again... the lip conditioners and beauty powders... they DID have a Lucky Tom palette, but my friend bought the last one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seems like they got some more eyeshadows... some McQueen stuff, and others.  Also have 3 bins on the check out counter filled with nail polishers, lip tint things, and some other things.

Definitely the biggest selection I've seen in awhile there!


----------



## Sass (Aug 28, 2009)

Oops I'm sorry I did not post that there is HK stuff at this CCO.  I wish they had some Dazzleglasses.


----------



## mama2G (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Just went tonight with my friend... they have some Hello Kitty stuff again... the lip conditioners and beauty powders... they DID have a Lucky Tom palette, but my friend bought the last one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seems like they got some more eyeshadows... some McQueen stuff, and others.  Also have 3 bins on the check out counter filled with nail polishers, lip tint things, and some other things.

Definitely the biggest selection I've seen in awhile there!_

 
*Too Dolly Palette pallette, *Pink Fish lip conditioner, mont blanc, mink & sable, dream maker, lotus land, go, star by night, top hat, meet the fleet, deep truth, talent pool, chill, vellum.  
2 rose collection beauty powders.

as always lots of brushes - 217, 224, 188, 129se.


----------



## Sass (Sep 19, 2009)

I went today...same stuff there, but there was a few new additions:

Stowaways Quad
HK Lipstick in Strayin' (I think - looks like it)
Viva Glam VI lipglass

And for the stuff I can remember...

Spiced Chocolate Quad
Tempting Quad
Shadowy Lady Quad

MSF Blonde, Brunette and Redhead
MSF Light Flush
MSF So Ceylon
MSF Petticoat
MSF Natural/Shimmer in Medium and Dark

More pigments...I didn't look closely, just noticed

Brushes...134, 217, 224, 188, 165, 179, 180, 181 and that's all I can think of.

Ummmm....I think that's it.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 19, 2009)

Ooo, Spiced Chocolate!  I've heard such good things about it, and always wanted to check it out... hmm.  Might have to talk the hubby into a trip over there tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like my Redhead MSF... so maybe I'll look at the other colors as well.

Damn you!  Haha... I've been trying not to spend money on makeup for awhile


----------



## elle25 (Sep 19, 2009)

I really shouldn't have come on this forum!! I would love to go to this one to get spiced chocolate and some pigments and msfs. Australia seriously needs to get some of these.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 19, 2009)

^^ Aww, just hop on a plane!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my Spiced Chocolate quad... I grabbed the last one on the shelf, but my husband swore he heard a girl complaining they didn't have any and an employee said they had more in the back.  I kinda reached over some people's heads to get it, LOL!  The store was the busiest I have ever seen it, so I didn't look around at anything else...


----------



## kimberlyx0 (Sep 20, 2009)

just got back and i got redhead msf and 2 spiced chocolate quads! .. they still had more on the shelf i was SO excited


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 20, 2009)

I wished I looked for the MSFs when I went... but it was too crowded.  I think my friend wants to go on Thursday, so I'll look them!  

<3 Redhead, I use it almost everyday!


----------



## Sass (Sep 21, 2009)

We (my best friend and I) go to the CCO on Thursday and Friday evenings (we're the only ones in the store)  and I sware the inventory never changes.  They always add in one or two new things.  I love this CCO compared to the one in Tannersville, PA and what I've read about Riverhead on Long Island (not good)...I'll continue to go to the shore and no where else.

The only MSF I wanted that I didn't get because I  wasn't sure about how it would look on my dark skin is Petticoat.  I know they have several of those left so I think I just might pick it up anyway the next time I go - I swatch it everytime I go there.  When I swatched it this past Friday it looked like a reddish sheen which I think could look good on my cheeks, but I'm not sure.  The only MSFs at Tinton Falls is Petticoat, Light Flush, So Ceylon, Blonde, Brunette and Redhead as I stated above so if you are not into those then you didn't miss anything.  I wonder what MSFs come after BBR...is it the ones from Colour Craft??  I hope so.  I need a couple from that collection.

Spiced Chocolate quad is ok so I won't get another one...don't shoot me 'cuz I said that.  Ha!  My best friend has that quad too so if I ever run out I know where to go.  

Oh and I saw some eyeshadows from Bobbi Brown I wanted, but then looked at the price and kept it moving.  $22.00.  I know it's high-end, but to get a good BB collection going I'll have to go broke.  And some people think MAC prices are bad...I fight with my other friends about this all the time.

OK that's all I have to say.  Ha!  Glad you got the stuff you wanted.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 21, 2009)

I want to see Blonde in real life and try it out.  I always have a hard time judging things on a computer screen.  I'll have to to look up Petticoat, as I always see people raving about it...

Thursday night I'm dong the CCO and then the freestanding store in Shrewsbury, hee hee.  I have empties to return.  Yay for MAC night!


----------



## Sass (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been to the MAC in Shrews once.  That mall is nice.  Exit 109.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 21, 2009)

I love that store, I have yet to have a bad experience there!  For the Hello Kitty launch they forgot to transfer my appt to the daily schedule, but when I arrived a girl volunteered to stay late to do my application and they were very accommodating (given it was their mistake...).  What's really nice is if they're out of something, down the road is a counter at Macy's at the Monmouth Mall for a last ditch effort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's super nice to have a CCO, store, and counters all within the same area.  I feel very fortunate, LOL!  I'm originally from Wyoming, and you cannot buy MAC in that state.  Even in Colorado everything is pretty spread out.


----------



## Sass (Sep 21, 2009)

I just wish this CCO would get more single pot eyeshadows in.  It's like they never get anything new in that section.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree!  Every time I go back (every few months usually) it's always the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did like how they had a bunch of the Starflash shadows, but now that I have them it's like "come on, get something else!!"


----------



## chococat5 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can someone please help me and CP me the Spiced Chocolate Quad if it is still there? Please?
Thanks so much in advance


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 23, 2009)

I've PM'd you back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ^^


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 23, 2009)

Can anyone do a CP for me for the Spiced Chocolate quad?  Called a ton of CCO's and none of them had it.  PM me!!  Thanks.


----------



## Sass (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Can anyone do a CP for me for the Spiced Chocolate quad?  Called a ton of CCO's and none of them had it.  PM me!!  Thanks._

 
I'm going back to the CCO this Thursday (tomorrow) and if they have it I'll pick one up for you.


----------



## Sass (Sep 23, 2009)

OK so I hate Blonde and Redhead MSFs...I'm going to see if I can trade them some how.  Going back to grab another So Ceylon before they are all gone because I absolutely love it...I even love it better than Brunette.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_I'm going back to the CCO this Thursday (tomorrow) and if they have it I'll pick one up for you._

 
Haha, what time are you going?  My friend and I are heading back aroudn 7pm ish


----------



## Sass (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Haha, what time are you going?  My friend and I are heading back aroudn 7pm ish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

We may run into each other.  My best friend and I usually get there around...6:15pm, 6:30pm and we usually stay for an hour or two. Ha!  If you see me let me know.  I'm the loud and very tall black girl with the red coach...you can't miss me.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, an hour?!  haha... I start feeling weird if I take more than 10 minutes in there, LOL.  

I'm a tall white girl with red hair, and I'll be with my short blond friend, if you happen to see two that look like that


----------



## Sass (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Wow, an hour?!  haha... I start feeling weird if I take more than 10 minutes in there, LOL.  

I'm a tall white girl with red hair, and I'll be with my short blond friend, if you happen to see two that look like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wed, Thurs, Fri evenings we're usually the only ones in the store.  We find it is the best time to go, right after work.  I really don't have anything to buy except for a brush and two MSFs.  That's it...maybe a l/g.  I can totally understand the l/g addiction some people have.  I used to think they were weird when I saw collections with a thousand MAC lipglasses.  Not anymore.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 24, 2009)

Weekdays are definitely the best!  That's when I usually go.  I think last weekend was the first weekend I've ever been there, and the whole place was too busy for my liking.  I hate shopping in crowded stores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want Blonde, and then hopefully I can find some of the shadows I have on my list there so I can get them a bit cheaper than at MAC, and then some CPs for people... might look at the brushes.  I gotta control myself, though, as we're going to the Shrews store afterwards, haha.


----------



## Sass (Sep 24, 2009)

I won't be hitting Shrews, but I'll be going to Ulta on exit 114 after the CCO.  Have fun tomorrow!  Night!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 24, 2009)

when you guys go is there any chance you could tell me if they have spiced chocolate still .. id appreciate it alot... thanks!!


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 24, 2009)

They had 4 on the shelf when I went tonight, but I bought them all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I didn't ask if they had more, but they did get a huge shipment in tonight and tend to keep a lot in the back so maybe?  You could always give them a call!

For updates... let's see... they have Newly Minted now.  And a few new MSFs.  I wish I could remember the names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also had a massive box of Mutiny pigments, heh.  I want to say I saw some brush rolls sitting on the counter (they were putting out new stuff that came in the shipment), but I am not definite on if they were indeed brush rolls.  And there's still some Hello Kitty stuff, and the BBR MSFs.


----------



## Sass (Sep 25, 2009)

I didn't make it yesterday, but I'm going today to get my 188 brush since we have to go pumpkin picking tomorrow.  I will get a list of the new stuff for you guys.

Most likely they don't have any SC quads left if they had four out there.  They never put four of any quad out.  I'll ask anyway...


----------



## syrene78 (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_I didn't make it yesterday, but I'm going today to get my 188 brush since we have to go pumpkin picking tomorrow.  I will get a list of the new stuff for you guys.

Most likely they don't have any SC quads left if they had four out there.  They never put four of any quad out.  I'll ask anyway..._

 
Please do tell if they still have some in stock. I was considering passing by tomorrow and don't want to waste the trip from the city otherwise.
Happy Pumpkin picking! Get some apples too if you can, they are really in season now!


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 25, 2009)

Sass, if you don't mind... can you see if they have any Arctic Grey e/s?  I heard they're in other CCOs and I swore I didn't see any last night, but sometimes I miss!  <3

I feel bad, every time I go to a CCO I can never remember any of the names of the new stuff they put out.  I was too amused by the giant box of Mutiny they had out last night that I lost my concentration


----------



## Sass (Sep 25, 2009)

I will check on that too for you.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 28, 2009)

Today was a pathetic day...

I will NEVER be giving any business to this CCO ever again.  

Apparently, even though they have NO proof that I have ever been in that store, have been banned from buying certain products.  They don't know my name, and I'm sure "white girl with brown hair" isn't proof of anything, but a manager can over the phone, ban me from buying stuff.  

I was buying two palettes, 3 shadows, and a mineralize.  The sweet heart older lady that works there (I love her, and pity her for working in such a terrible place) rang me up, came to over $100.  This young girl poked in and went "you can only buy 3 eye products at a time."  So the older lady was like "I thought it was particular products."  I said ok, that's fine (I'm a cheery happy person, so this was no big deal to me to put an item or two back), take the mineralize one off.  The young girl then stares at me and goes "I'm calling the manager."  I was thinking that's kinda of excessive, I don't care if I can't buy that item.  Like the older lady, I thought it was 3 of each particular product, but this CCO NEVER has their rules straight.

This is when I said "On Thursday I got 3 palettes and 2 shadows, and it was fine."  ---> NOT proof I was ever in there btw.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I don't know what the phone conversation was, but the younger girl comes back and says "my manager will not allow you to buy the quads because you have already bought some in the past few weeks."  ?!?!?!?  "But she will let you THIS ONE TIME buy the 4 shadows."

Now at this point I was going WTF WTF WTF in my head.  This is when I asked for proof of who I was and how they know what I bought.  "Oh, we remember you."  I politely told her that is not proof of anything.  The conversation started to go in circles so I told her no thanks, and that I would only take Silverthorn (I was not leaving there without that thing.  Screw the rest, I just had to have Silverthorn).  

So my $100+ transaction turned into $10.95 and that will be the final amount of money they will ever get from me.  According to their sign of rules, I was not breaking a single rule.  In fact, I have been informed by a manager of that store that you just cannot make more than one purchase a day, other than that buy away.  There is no tracking system of who I am or what I buy like there is a MAC store unless they dig up credit card records, and that won't help them against me as a lot of the times I don't buy with my personal card (it's a husband, friend, cash, etc).  

I know there are a lot more people that visit this CCO way more often that I ever would, and I get the feeling they aren't treated the same way.  I don't know who this manager is, so I'm quite insulted by this whole scenario and how they can make a judgment on who I am over a phone.  I'm just a girl who loves makeup, collects it like crazy, and am willing to throw money away on it when I should probably be putting it to better uses.  Which now I will be... aka full retail at the MAC store where they eagerly take my money.

So happy shopping girls, but they sure the hell ain't ever getting my money (and mostly likely several of my friends' money) ever again.


----------



## Sass (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm sorry you went through that. I am totally shocked.  All of the reps in there know me, but I've never tried to buy more than one of the same palette before.  I've never tried to buy over 3 eyeshadows either so I have no clue what was going on.  Wow.  I am totally in shock.  Did you get her name?  You can ask to speak to her manager to get official rules.  The seeing you there before is a really lame excuse she gave to you.  I wouldn't take that for sure.

Oh to let all of you know. They didn't have any SC quads left when I went there last Friday.  I didn't haul either because I needed to RiteAid for the BOGO.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, shocking indeed.  Especially since I wasn't blatantly breaking any posted rules, and was willing to put items back.  I'm not quite sure why the manager was called, especially when I was like "ok, here, take these off the order".  I was fine getting only 3 eye products, I don't know why it got escalated.  They offered to call her back and let me talk to her, but at that point I just wanted to leave.  I dunno... if they don't want my money, they won't get it.

They had like 6 or more Spiced Chocolates out today, and mixed in them were Stowaway quads BTW.  There also seemed to be some new shadows that I haven't noticed before, and some new mineralized shadows out.   My Silverthorn was mixed with the Vellums which was odd, I'm glad I spotted it to give me something to be happy about regarding the visit, haha.


----------



## Sass (Sep 28, 2009)

OK I'll go back then.  Maybe the quads were in the back when I went and not on the shelves and that little old lady (love her) doesn't really know much about MAC and she was the only one out in the front when I was there. I don't like her having to run around to get me things so I just move on.  I'm going back Thursday with best friend since she didn't get to go last week.

Don't let one bad apple spoil it for you.  I think you should go back and deal with another person or the manager directly instead of the person who treated you like that.  You can avoid her.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 28, 2009)

That little old lady is such an enabler but so cute!  She was following me around today pointing out things and telling me buy more and more!  If that other girl wasn't there, I would've been out the store no problem.  She's really sweet, and I could tell she really wanted to just let me get everything and wasn't aware of any rules about how many times someone can buy in a timespan.

I'm pretty set on stuff for right now... maybe I'll give it several months and try something again.  Usually my husband comes with me to the outlets and I'd love for anyone to pull this again with him there because he's not sweet and nice like I am.  But I definitely lost the will to go for a long long long time.  Maybe around Christmas I'll relax the boycott and see what happens.  Usually I go 2-4 months into between trips anyway, it's just recently that I've been 3 times in about 2 weeks as I've been on a hauling spree.

I hope I didn't come off as overly dramatic in my first post about this... I wrote it when I first got home so I had 20 minutes in the car to stew about it.  To me it's not about not being able to get the makeup, it's just the principle of things.  I do not feel that I was blatantly or purposely breaking rules, and was just in shock about what transpired over some eyeshadow quads.  I was willing to put back several eyeshadows (in fact, I had done this while the girl was off in the back on the phone) and get just the quads and my Silverthorn to make their "new" 3 eye product only rule.  But damn... the rest.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I feel like I remained calm at the store, but I was obviously irritated by the end because I just wanted justification or proof of why I wasn't allowed to buy stuff.

At least it wasn't Walmart.  Then I'd be rolling on the floor crying in a fit of severe depression!  I love me my Walmart, LOL.


----------



## Sass (Sep 28, 2009)

The 3 e/s rule was always there as far as I know. On my very first visit the manager told me that.  He was nice enough to let me buy three and let my hubby buy three, but for the future I could only get three he said.  I don't know about quads though.  I've only ever bought two at a time so I have no idea.  

I get what you're saying and I don't think you were over dramatic or dramatic at all.  I would have had the same reaction. Wow, they watch people.  But they have no choice but to watch me because I'm loud in there always. Ha!

I don't have a very nice hubby either when he gets pissed off and he usually gets pissed off when someone hurts my feelings.  I know all about pissed off hubbies.  LOL!

I will post alerts whenever they get any new stuff, good stuff in so you will be in the know.  I wish things had gone better.  *hugs*


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 28, 2009)

How the rule was always explained to me was 3 of the same thing per visit (which is once a day, as per some manager lady last spring told me)... so 3 lipsticks, 3 eyeshadows, 3 blushes, 3 lipglosses, 3 paint pots... like that combo could all be bought at the same time.  Today it morphed into 3 of eye, 3 of lip.  Not broken into the product categories (which... where does things like CCBs and paint pots fall in?  Eyes?  Because they're kinda multipurpose...).  So I fully thought what I had was alright because I have gotten combos like that before with no problems, and the sweet old lady even thought it was like that and kept telling the girl "no, this is mineralized, it's not the same!"  Everyone in there is on a different page it seems!

It's very uneven across the CCOs.  Some go off of no more than 3 of the same color.  Some just don't give a crap.  And some are secretly keeping tabs on me, LOL.  The one I go to on vacation in CO didn't care about rules, and I bought 5 shadows a day, 3 days in a row and not even a whisper.  To their defense, the outlets there in CO are so dead I was probably their only customer all day long.  *shrugs*

Thanks for the hugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm feeling better now, just confused.  I considering maybe calling later in the week and seeing if I can speak with a manager.


----------



## Sass (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey!  I like that it's dead up in there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hahahaha...more stuff for us!  I'm so knocking on wood right now. Or what I think is wood over here.  Ha!

I go into the CCO and always get one of everything I want, go home, find out I love certain item and then want another one so I go pick it up the next time I go.  I'm weird like that.  I do know I love So Ceylon so I'm going to go pick up two more of those and hopefully I won't be watched doing it.  **jeepers creepers*

This is definitely a conspiracy!  Are you a spy?  I think they're on to you HK... lmaoooooo!


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 28, 2009)

*Does covert spy moves and flails some brushes around*

*Ducks behind couch*

Dammit, you ruined my cover!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a... secret Soviet cosmetic spy.  Because in Soviet Russia, makeup applies you!  

You're soooo going to get busted for So Ceylon 

Or not.  I think I was just a freak isolated case.  Hopefully for your sake!


----------



## Sass (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Sass (Oct 3, 2009)

No more Spiced Chocolate Quads...

New in...
Graphic Garden (Nordstrom) collection (all of it)
HK Kitty Kouture Dazzleglass (finally)
HK Too Dolly palette
MAC blush in Whim, Refined MSF, Bitter e/s, Tempting e/s (in Style Warriors packaging), a beauty powder (in Style Warriors packaging), some of the eyeshadows from the Going Going Gone list, Reflects Blue Glitter and a pigment (darn forgot the name) just arrived.

They finally got in Studio Fix Fluid Foundation (nice), Tinted Moisturizer, Fix +, Fix + Rose and Brush cleanser.  252 and a lip brush (forgot the number) are also in.  They have many 165 brushes.

Ummm and I think that's it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2009)

Ugghhh My CCO didn't get Graphic Gardens...I am moving!


----------



## oxMadameMacxo (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Today was a pathetic day...

I will NEVER be giving any business to this CCO ever again.  

Apparently, even though they have NO proof that I have ever been in that store, have been banned from buying certain products.  They don't know my name, and I'm sure "white girl with brown hair" isn't proof of anything, but a manager can over the phone, ban me from buying stuff.  

I was buying two palettes, 3 shadows, and a mineralize.  The sweet heart older lady that works there (I love her, and pity her for working in such a terrible place) rang me up, came to over $100.  This young girl poked in and went "you can only buy 3 eye products at a time."  So the older lady was like "I thought it was particular products."  I said ok, that's fine (I'm a cheery happy person, so this was no big deal to me to put an item or two back), take the mineralize one off.  The young girl then stares at me and goes "I'm calling the manager."  I was thinking that's kinda of excessive, I don't care if I can't buy that item.  Like the older lady, I thought it was 3 of each particular product, but this CCO NEVER has their rules straight.

This is when I said "On Thursday I got 3 palettes and 2 shadows, and it was fine."  ---> NOT proof I was ever in there btw.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I don't know what the phone conversation was, but the younger girl comes back and says "my manager will not allow you to buy the quads because you have already bought some in the past few weeks."  ?!?!?!?  "But she will let you THIS ONE TIME buy the 4 shadows."

Now at this point I was going WTF WTF WTF in my head.  This is when I asked for proof of who I was and how they know what I bought.  "Oh, we remember you."  I politely told her that is not proof of anything.  The conversation started to go in circles so I told her no thanks, and that I would only take Silverthorn (I was not leaving there without that thing.  Screw the rest, I just had to have Silverthorn).  

So my $100+ transaction turned into $10.95 and that will be the final amount of money they will ever get from me.  According to their sign of rules, I was not breaking a single rule.  In fact, I have been informed by a manager of that store that you just cannot make more than one purchase a day, other than that buy away.  There is no tracking system of who I am or what I buy like there is a MAC store unless they dig up credit card records, and that won't help them against me as a lot of the times I don't buy with my personal card (it's a husband, friend, cash, etc).  

I know there are a lot more people that visit this CCO way more often that I ever would, and I get the feeling they aren't treated the same way.  I don't know who this manager is, so I'm quite insulted by this whole scenario and how they can make a judgment on who I am over a phone.  I'm just a girl who loves makeup, collects it like crazy, and am willing to throw money away on it when I should probably be putting it to better uses.  Which now I will be... aka full retail at the MAC store where they eagerly take my money.

So happy shopping girls, but they sure the hell ain't ever getting my money (and mostly likely several of my friends' money) ever again._

 
really? what did the girl look like?

id like to avoid being checked out by her on my next trip XD

ive been going there since around decemeber, and back then there were a few employees i didnt like, but now i find everyone very helpful.

the short older women is by far my favorite. so cute and helpful. she told me her name but i cant remember it. curse old age setting in!!!

theres also a blue haired boy whos helped me out many a time. very sweet and also has stunning makeup, but alas i dont remember his name either!

sorry about the bad expierence, but dont let that ruin it for you. i live closer to woodbury, but the CCO has nothing in mac compared to jersey shore. the forty minute drive is so worth it.

best of luck

madame mac xo


----------



## SweetestTreat (Oct 3, 2009)

You girls are so lucky to have so many CCO's nearby! My closest one is over 4 hours away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might have to move...


----------



## mama2G (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_No more Spiced Chocolate Quads...

New in...
Graphic Garden (Nordstrom) collection (all of it)
HK Kitty Kouture Dazzleglass (finally)
HK Too Dolly palette
MAC blush in Whim, Refined MSF, Bitter e/s, Tempting e/s (in Style Warriors packaging), a beauty powder (in Style Warriors packaging), some of the eyeshadows from the Going Going Gone list, Reflects Blue Glitter and a pigment (darn forgot the name) just arrived.

They finally got in Studio Fix Fluid Foundation (nice), Tinted Moisturizer, Fix +, Fix + Rose and Brush cleanser.  252 and a lip brush (forgot the number) are also in.  They have many 165 brushes.

Ummm and I think that's it._

 
Thank you!  I had a fun shopping trip!


----------



## Sass (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mama2G* 

 
_Thank you!  I had a fun shopping trip!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What did you pick up?


----------



## mama2G (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_What did you pick up?_

 
I got tempting and scene, brush cleanser, 272 brush, zoom lash mascara (I hate mac mascaras, but the manager who is so sweet said she loved that one, so I figured I would try it), eye make up remover (I normally only buy lancome, but figured I would try this one).  I wanted Modesty ls, but they were sold out.  

I was so close to getting a BB ls, but I controlled myself.  

They also had vanilla pigment.  I already have a brand new one, otherwise it's a great find.

How often do they get new stuff?  I forgot to ask them.  I thought it was once a month.  

I wish I lived closer.  I would visit often.

Also, Cole Haan is having 50% off entire store today.


----------



## Sass (Oct 5, 2009)

I was eyeing one of those Haan bags when I was there.  Thanks for the heads up.  Trying to save up for the Sephora F&F sale later this month.  Yeah Vanilla pigment is there, that just got there.  Yes, shipments come in once a month.  Everytime I go back there is something new.  I'm liking that they have more face stuff now like studio fix fluid, fix +, eye makeup remover, etc.  Very neat.  Great haul!


----------



## mama2G (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't wait for the sephora sale.  I have a long list.  I also wanted to check out franklyn mills, but it might be a bit too much for one month.
Tinton Falls has the best brush collection!


----------



## Sass (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, they have a great brush collection is why I am not in a hurry to get brushes because they have so many.  I just picked up the 188 for blush application (NARS blushers are heavily pigmented).  I just used it today.  I worked perfect.  The next brush I'm getting is the 134 (not because I need it) because I just want it.  Ha!  It's so soft.  I feel it every time I go to the CCO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  After that the 194 because I'm going to be trying out Studio Fix Fluid.


----------



## utleylover (Oct 27, 2009)

do cco's carry concealers?


----------



## Sass (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utleylover* 

 
_do cco's carry concealers?_

 
No, our CCO doesn't carry any concealers...yet.  Not yet, at least.  I will be sure to let all know if I run into.


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 28, 2009)

They had some off and on over this past summer I remember.  When the Studio Touch Up sticks got discontinued they had those for awhile, but I'd agree, they don't stock a large variety or all the shades very often.


----------



## Sass (Oct 28, 2009)

I saw the sticks only once.  I would have gotten one, but they didn't have my color.  Poo.


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 28, 2009)

I saw mine (NW20) once, but I didn't really need a backup so I skipped on it.  Now I'm back to using it a lot so dammit.. I should've gotten one, haha.  I'll probably just switch to a different kind once I use mine up anyway, something to conceal the purpleness under my eyes better.


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 31, 2009)

They have tons of Magnetic Fields eyeshadows, and some of the permanent line ones like Soft Brown and Copperplate.  More Hello Kitty lipsticks, they don't have testers for them because they didn't get too many.


----------



## mama2G (Nov 2, 2009)

anything new?  I was there in the beginning of October?  I only want to go if they have something new.
thank you!


----------



## ashleydawn (Nov 4, 2009)

They do have concealers ladies! I think its the Studio Finish one? There are only 3 out idk if there are more in the back of not. Also, they have 2 of the Trip palettes as well that are new...


----------



## ssnc20 (Nov 7, 2009)

Are there any more Spiced Chocolate quads there? I wish I had found out about this CCO sooner (although I'm still glad I found out at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) has anyone been there recently and seen them? Id really love to have that quad but I can't shell out 70 bucks for it on that wholesale cosmetics website. Its just a ridiculous amount no matter how rare the colors are lol. 
I'll be going tomorrow so I was just curious.

If you ladies want me to keep an eye out for anything let me know, I'll be checking back on here tomorrow

Also 2 questions about CCO's
Do they tax you (after the 30% is off)?
Do they have sales on Black Friday in addition to the 30%?


p.s. hi I'm new


----------



## ssnc20 (Nov 7, 2009)

Before I make an hour long drive for nothing, are they even open on sundays?


----------



## mama2G (Nov 7, 2009)

went today.  no new shadows.  they have fleshpot ls, 205 brush, pot concealers in nw15, nw25, nw35, nw 45, and nc30 (I think).  Brush cleaner, fix plus, fix plus rose, eye make up remover, 2 of the nordstroms eye sets and 2 of their lip sets.  that's all that I remember.


----------



## hello_kitty (Nov 7, 2009)

I didn't see anymore Spiced Chocolates when I was there a week ago, unless they're hiding them.

Yes, there is sales tax.  Items don't ring up as their original prices, just the discount price so that is what is taxed.  And it's not a 30% discount, at least not on most items.  20-25% is more likely.  *Some* very old stuff seems to get a higher discount, but nothing that really matches what a mac pro card can get you at a normal store.

I have never seen them do a sale for any holidays.

And yes, they're open on sundays!  Here's the website so you can look up the hours, as they change throughout the year depending on holiday and what not:  Jersey Shore Premium Outlets


----------



## twuble (Nov 12, 2009)

I was there about 2 weeks ago and they had the Spiced Chocolate Quad out on display, but when I brought it up to the counter, the sales woman apologized for not removing it from the display.  She said they no longer had any more for sale.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!


----------



## kkb4u (Nov 18, 2009)

I went there on Saturday -spent WAY too much time - but I bought a number of things.  I'm guessing that it's from what you all mentioned here. They did tell me they are getting a new shipment next week so I will be calling to find out when. Really wanted the Heritage Rouge pigment, but it was sold out!


----------



## mama2G (Nov 27, 2009)

They have greasepaint stick and feline el.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mama2G* 

 
_They have greasepaint stick and feline el._

 
If someone is going and can CP these for me please PM me!  I hate not having a CCO!!  Thanks!


----------



## Sass (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tip mama2g!  I picked up a feline and a black greasepaint stick.  I'm glad I waited on that greasepaint stick.

Let's see...MSFs = Light Flush, So Ceylon, Petticoat, Perfect Topping and Refined.  Pigments = lots...about 20 of 'em...the most I've ever seen at this CCO.  All of the mineralized eyeshadows from Color Craft, two lipglasses from the Style Warrior collection (I got the yellowish gold one - forget the name) and Night Manuevers eyeshadow.  Studio Finish Concealers in the light shades, Studio Fix Fluid in NC50, NC45 and NC44.  Fix + Rose.  Hello Kitty tinted moisturizers in both Popster and Pink Fish - Too Dolly quad and Kitty Couture Dazzleglass.  It looked like all of the Graphic Garden stuff is gone.  Tempting and Shadowy Lady quads.  Studio Sculpt in NC50.  Still lots of brushes.  That's it...I wasn't too happy this time around, but I did find stuff to buy.  I spent over 2.  Eeeeeek!


----------



## mama2G (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Thanks for the tip mama2g! I picked up a feline and a black greasepaint stick. I'm glad I waited on that greasepaint stick.

Let's see...MSFs = Light Flush, So Ceylon, Petticoat, Perfect Topping and Refined. Pigments = lots...about 20 of 'em...the most I've ever seen at this CCO. All of the mineralized eyeshadows from Color Craft, two lipglasses from the Style Warrior collection (I got the yellowish gold one - forget the name) and Night Manuevers eyeshadow. Studio Finish Concealers in the light shades, Studio Fix Fluid in NC50, NC45 and NC44. Fix + Rose. Hello Kitty tinted moisturizers in both Popster and Pink Fish - Too Dolly quad and Kitty Couture Dazzleglass. It looked like all of the Graphic Garden stuff is gone. Tempting and Shadowy Lady quads. Studio Sculpt in NC50. Still lots of brushes. That's it...I wasn't too happy this time around, but I did find stuff to buy. I spent over 2. Eeeeeek!_

 
You are very welcome!  I wasn't impressed with my last trip either (but maybe bc I was there recently).  They didn't have 224 anymore (only the gold se one).  I hope that doesn't mean they are not going to continue to get good brushes in.


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Thanks for the tip mama2g! I picked up a feline and a black greasepaint stick. I'm glad I waited on that greasepaint stick.

Let's see...MSFs = Light Flush, So Ceylon, Petticoat, Perfect Topping and Refined. Pigments = lots...about 20 of 'em...the most I've ever seen at this CCO. All of the mineralized eyeshadows from Color Craft, two lipglasses from the Style Warrior collection (I got the yellowish gold one - forget the name) and Night Manuevers eyeshadow. Studio Finish Concealers in the light shades, Studio Fix Fluid in NC50, NC45 and NC44. Fix + Rose. Hello Kitty tinted moisturizers in both Popster and Pink Fish - Too Dolly quad and Kitty Couture Dazzleglass. It looked like all of the Graphic Garden stuff is gone. Tempting and Shadowy Lady quads. Studio Sculpt in NC50. Still lots of brushes. That's it...I wasn't too happy this time around, but I did find stuff to buy. I spent over 2. Eeeeeek!_

 


I so wish I lived near this cco!  I NEED SO CEYLON!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Too bad they don't ship products


----------



## missangelalexis (Jan 16, 2010)

any updates?? I plan on going on Monday, hoping to have an idea of what they have!


----------



## ssnc20 (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_I didn't see anymore Spiced Chocolates when I was there a week ago, unless they're hiding them.

Yes, there is sales tax.  Items don't ring up as their original prices, just the discount price so that is what is taxed.  And it's not a 30% discount, at least not on most items.  20-25% is more likely.  *Some* very old stuff seems to get a higher discount, but nothing that really matches what a mac pro card can get you at a normal store.

I have never seen them do a sale for any holidays.

And yes, they're open on sundays!  Here's the website so you can look up the hours, as they change throughout the year depending on holiday and what not:  Jersey Shore Premium Outlets_

 
Even though I'm veryyyy late..
Thank you for the response! Lol

I was wondering if anyone is going back, if I can get a CP? I know I'm still new but I really want to have some pigments if they still have any original sizes there, since mac is deciding to rip people off and all with the smaller sizes....
Id be really grateful.


----------



## Sass (Feb 7, 2010)

Prep & Prime
All of the Charged Waters
Blush: Well Dressed, Raizin, Blunt, Fever 
E/S: Bright Future, Vibrant Grape
E/L: Raven Kohl Power
Compacts: Style Warrior, Hello Kitty
Brushes: 239, 188, 134
Pigments: full sizes lots and lots
Concealer: Studio Finish

Sucks because I bought Blunt and Raven two weeks ago at full price.  Was happy to find Bright Future because it has been on my list for a long time.  I'm going to take Well Dressed back and exchange it for Fever because it doesn't show at all on NC50.  That's it.


----------



## mama2G (Feb 8, 2010)

Well dressed is my favorite!  Try Illamasqua's Katie blush if you want the same color with more pigmentation.  I have to apply 3 coats of Well dressed to show up on my NW20 skin.
I wish they would get new shadows.  I love that CCO and the manager is soo sweet.


----------



## mama2G (Feb 22, 2010)

They have smoke & diamonds


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anyone know what pigments are available ?


----------



## gubbakka (Feb 25, 2010)

Some pigments that I remember are ... vanila, blond's gold, goldmode,golden lemon,kitchmas,steel blue, antique green, vintage gold, deep blue green, heritage rouge, cocomotion, lovely lily (not very sure), bell bottem blue, jardin aires,province, silver fog(?), circa plum and reflects blackened red. They have 5-6 more pigments that I don't remember. That's a lot compared to woodbury commons cco;they have only...one!!!!

Hope that helps.
First time posting by the way


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Feb 26, 2010)

delete


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 15, 2010)

I stopped by the CCO on the way to Six Flags.  My first impression was that it was a very well stocked and organized CCO.  They had tons of stuff.  I don't have the best memory but I will list everything that stood out to me.  It's just the tip of the iceberg though.  

I bought:  
188 brush (brushes were kept in glass cups on a glass shelf) 
Soft Dazzle Dazzleglass Creme 
My Favorite Pink Dazzleglass Creme 

They had: 
Tons of MSFs like SO Ceylon, Perfect Topping, Refined, Smooth Merge, Triple Fusion, Cheeky Bronze.  Definitely the best selection of MSFs in the tri-state area.  
They had tons of pigments but I remember they had Blonde's Gold specifically 
Pleasureseeker lipstick (I remember this because I was tempted to buy it)
All the mineralized blushes from the Grand Duos collection 
Lots of Dazzleglass Cremes, which were behind a mirrored cabinet.  
Hello Kitty stuff is behind the counter like the Beauty Powders 
The 2009 Holiday stuff 
A MAC blush I never saw before called WHIM, which was such a pretty baby pink. 
Lots of cream blushes like Ladyblush 
Angel blush!  I haven't seen this at any other CCO in the area.  

As for Bobbi Brown
Nude, Platinum Pink, Apricot Shimmerbricks
Nude eye palette 
Velvet Plum Palette


----------



## CrazyBlue (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh , the pigment selection looks great ! Anyone heading out there kind enough to do a CP ?


----------



## bellaxo812 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was just there today and they had a really good selection. They also said that they are getting a shipment in the next couple of days and to check back to see what else they have. I couldn't write everything down because there was too much, but I will list what I remember and what I got. You can also PM me to ask if a specific item was there because I will remember it that way.

So here is what I picked up.

Grand Entrance, Lotusland, and Smoke & Diamonds from the Starflash collection

So Ceylon MSF 

165 and 272 brushes

This is what they had:

Palettes from Graphic Gardens, Heatherette, Hello Kitty, and Dame Edna collectionn; also holiday palettes and last years Trip collection. 

Single e/s, blushes and bronzers from Style Warriors. 

Mineralize blushes from the Grand Duos Collection

Aside from the collections, they had a lot of single e/s, some perm, some LE.
Powder blushes and cream blushes
MSF's Petticoat, Refined, So Ceylon, Blonde (They had more but I can't name them off the top of my head)
Bronzers
Beauty Powders
Shadesticks
Hyper Real Foundation
Select SPF Foundation 
Studio Fix Fluid and Powder Foundation
Lipglosses, lipsticks, lipliners
LOTS and LOTS of pigments

As for the brushes, they had their holiday brush sets. The singles one that I remember seeing are:

188
165
272
181
183

I know they had more, but I can't remember what else. But since she told they were getting another shipment, I'm moslt likely going back since I really wanted Club E/S but they only had one and no tester and it looked like someonone had already swatched that one. If anyone is looking for a specific item, just PM and I will check to see if they get it with their new shipment if it's not already there.


----------



## bellaxo812 (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrazyBlue* 

 
_Oh , the pigment selection looks great ! Anyone heading out there kind enough to do a CP ?_

 
I just PM'd you.


----------



## syrene78 (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gubbakka* 

 
_Some pigments that I remember are ... vanila, blond's gold, goldmode,golden lemon,kitchmas,steel blue, antique green, vintage gold, deep blue green, heritage rouge, cocomotion, lovely lily (not very sure), bell bottem blue, jardin aires,province, silver fog(?), circa plum and reflects blackened red. They have 5-6 more pigments that I don't remember. That's a lot compared to woodbury commons cco;they have only...one!!!!

Hope that helps.
First time posting by the way_

 
LOL! I agree! Woodbury sucks! But they have great other stores!


----------



## only1angel (May 25, 2010)

I love this one!!!!! I hope I can make the trip there after I recover from my MAC To The Beach haul


----------



## Sass (May 27, 2010)

I went to the CCO this past Monday and they have lots of stuff I want...I'm going to go on a pigment haul now that my To The Beach haul is completed.  I also saw that they have She-Zam dazzleglass there since I missed it on the Goodbye list and they also have that Bobbi Brown black brush set that I want.  

I picked up Vanilla e/s when I was there and it was the last one they had the girl who worked there said so that was a great buy for me since I don't have to pay full price at the MAC store for it.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm going Saturday!! How was it recently??


----------



## mama2G (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_I'm going Saturday!! How was it recently??_

 
I went last weekend and they had the same stuff described above.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mama2G* 

 
_I went last weekend and they had the same stuff described above._

 
what you get??? (if you dont mind me asking)


----------



## mama2G (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_what you get??? (if you dont mind me asking) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got smoke & diamonds back up, individual lashes and a lip liner.


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 12, 2010)

I was there today and i got smoke and diamonds and the mac 183 (kabuki brush)

they had a lot of palettes (shadowly lady, photo realisim, fafi, and others)  and lots of brush sets. i was in a rush so i didnt look super closely, but there were also a lot of pigments


----------



## Sass (Jun 28, 2010)

in the gallery quad as well as tone grey, notoreity (sp?) and photorealism
reflects teal pigment
no more teal pigment, but they have vanilla, mutiny, can't remember others
some glitters
smoke & diamonds e/s (still)
out of Club e/s
I bought the last She-Zam dazzleglass (all of the others are available)
I bought the last Spiked brow pencil
Studio Fix Powder
the neutral pigments from last xmas collection
the pigments from last xmas collection that has fuchsia and grape in it
blot powder
pigments are few and far (although I picked up golden yellow)
fluidline (there were only two colors - can't remember)
paint pots are few and far (no popular colors)
great lipstick and lipglass selections
both hello kitty quads
no Dame Edna
three palettes from last xmas collection
nordstrom palette that everybody likes
lots of skincare stuff
notable blush
lots of mineralized blues and eyeshadows (duos & quads)
stick foundation (lots of colors)
face & body (lots of colors)
lots of regular blushes (mostly neutrals)
tons of nail polished
lots of msfs including two from Colour Craft

And that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## BrittanyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I saw Shadowy Lady, Tempting, Photorealism, Notoreity (I think), In The Gallery, and one of the Fafi quads. 
Electra, Paradisco, bunch of other e/s.
Circa Plum, Heritage Rouge, Vanilla, Mutiny, Blondes Gold, Tea Time, lots of other pigments. Lots of glitters too. A few reflects, Fuchsia, Gold, Jewelmarine.
Good lippie section.
Palettes from '09, '08, one palette from '07 holiday (cool set I think)
Pigment sets from last year and '08. 
Heatherette Trio
Various MSFs, lots of MSFNs and MSFN+shimmer.
All 4 Cremeblend blushes.
Just a Pinch gel blush.
Lots of CCBs, including Crushed Bouganvielakladsfjsf (YOU KNOW) from Ungaro.
Beauty powder (Flower Mist Dew I think?) from Ungaro.
Bunch of powder and mineralised blushes. I remember X-Rocks being there. Bronzers from Style Warriors.
Random-Bunch of Pure White paintsticks. 
Lots of face stuff. Studio Sculpt, Face & Body, etc. and select moisturecover concealer.
Good selection of skin care stuff. Also saw Naked Honey Skin Salve.
Big jar thing full of mascaras. One I pulled out was Dazzlelash.
Big jar full of nail polishes.
Saw some paintpots and fluidlines on display. Greenstroke & Rollickin' is all I can remember. Blue Peep and Brassy f/l.

That's all I can recall. HTH


----------



## VenomousKiss (Sep 19, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has been here recently? I might go today, if not this week.


----------



## rhode (Oct 11, 2010)

Was there yesterday. Some of what I saw:

MAC MSFs/Blushes
- Earth to Earth
- Moon River
- Bi-Tone 
- Superdupernatural
- Petticoat
- Strada
- Summer Rose Beauty Powder
- Just a Pinch Gel Blush
- Conjure Up

MAC Eyeshadow
- Warming Trend
- Go
- Vellum
- Mink & Sable
- Apres Ski
- Signed, Sealed
- Bough Grey
- Graphology
- Tempting

- Also, some quads (I don't know which), and a few eye palettes from Holiday 2009, a dozen or so pigments

Some of the Bobbi Brown: 
- Shimmer bricks in Platinum Pink, Apricot, the "Body Shimmerbrick", and one or two others I forget
- Eyeshadows: Bash, Copper Penny, Ballet, Ivory, Rockstar, Blonde, Bonfire


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Oct 24, 2010)

Whoo! just came back from Jersey Shore CCO today! A GREAT selection of MAC, i must say.

  	They had lipglosses from the Liberty of London Collection. Dazzleglasses, Cremesheen, LOTS of eyeshadows and other lip glosses, some 8-eyeshadow palettes from Graphic Garden, Royal Assets, '08 Holiday palettes (especially blush and lip sets and brushes), Lustre Drops from to the beach and style warrior (basically all 3 of the lustre drops), LOTS of brush sets from different collections including from last year's holiday collection, Rose Romance Beauty powders, Baroque Boudoir collection items, Heatherette trio, highlighters, foundations, naked honey lotion, cleanser, and I'm trying to remember as much as I can, but if I can remember more, I'll edit.

  	*Edit - also saw the pearlmatte shadow from lillyland collection and the coral lipglass from Fafi


----------



## envy2601 (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone been here recently?  I am just curious if they got anything new in.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (May 2, 2011)

i went there for the first time this weekend... i didn't really NEEEEEED anything, since i work for MAC now+ pretty much get what i need when i need it. my main reason for going was to pick up some volcanic ash scrub. i was shocked at how much MAC they had! the only other cco i'd ever been to was woodbury commons(which is a:not exciting and b: after a crappy experience with a sales girl i'm just OVER IT.). they had lashes, skincare sets, tons of limited edition colors AND current colors, brush sets..... I only got the scrub, but if you have a chance to go here you should! THe sales girls were also really really reeeally nice.


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Jun 20, 2011)

Quote:


xStarryEyedX said:


> i went there for the first time this weekend... i didn't really NEEEEEED anything, since i work for MAC now+ pretty much get what i need when i need it. my main reason for going was to pick up some volcanic ash scrub. i was shocked at how much MAC they had! the only other cco i'd ever been to was woodbury commons(which is a:not exciting and b: after a crappy experience with a sales girl i'm just OVER IT.). they had lashes, skincare sets, tons of limited edition colors AND current colors, brush sets..... I only got the scrub, but if you have a chance to go here you should! THe sales girls were also really really reeeally nice.


  	How much of the scrub would you say is left? I am almost running out and would probably make the two hour drive if there were a couple more in store...


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jul 7, 2011)

When I went in a bunch- you could always call them and have them hold it for you before you drive there. The girls all seemed really nice, I'm sure they'd do that for you : )


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Aug 20, 2011)

xStarryEyedX said:


> When I went in a bunch- you could always call them and have them hold it for you before you drive there. The girls all seemed really nice, I'm sure they'd do that for you : )



 	I was at the CCO in Tinton Falls last week and the lady who worked there was on the phone with a customer and said that they're not allowed to hold the items for the customers.

  	By the way, I saw alot of MSFs and eyeshadows. I saw Cheeky Bronze, Petticoat, By Candlelight, Soft Force, Warming Trend, Prim & Proper, Dirty Plum, Evening Aura, and alot more stuff. They had at least 20 eyeshadows on display.


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

I was there about a month ago. I got the Mineralize blush in Bi-tone, Lip Glass in Lil Hot Pepper, and a lip gelee in a shade that I can't remember.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Dec 24, 2011)

I was just there today. They still have old stuff from like years ago. I saw Alexander McQueen eyeshadows, Holiday 2010 striped eyeshadows, lots of stuff from last holiday in fact, holiday sets from 2009, holiday quads from 2008 and brushes as well, graphology, LOTS of superglass stuff, to the beach eyeshadows, venomous villains items (i got the magically cool powder), fafi clothing and bags, wonder woman pigments, new jar pigments, miss behave blush, chic couple and bi-tone mineralized blushes, suite array eyeshadows, emmanuel ungaro eyeshadows.

  	if i can remember more, i will post.

  	*edit - style warrior blushes and lip glosses, graphic garden palettes, baroque boudoir items, some lipgelees, diva in distress eyeshadow, rose romance highlighters,


----------



## lifesentropy (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm surprised the last post here is from 2011 because this CCO is AMAZING!!! 20x better than Woodbury and it's also not as crowded either.

  	Anyway, they had 4 different Coach perfumes, Tom Ford sets, Bobbi Brown 

  	MAC STUFF:
  	They had a ton of *eyeshadows* (Jeanius, Peacocky, etc!, 20+ more), not as many *nailpolishes (10-20)*, *MSF*s (Petticoat, Comfort, Refined, Beige-scapade),* Beauty Powders* (Rose Romance), *highlighting powders* (rose ole), *mineralized eyeshadows*, *paintpots* (Coral Crepe! and 15+ more), *mineralized blushes* (hang loose, hot planet, improvise), *lipsticks* (to the future!, mocha, viva glam 2, darkly my dear, 20+ more), *peacocky kissable lip colors* (almost all), *cream color bases* (midtone sepia, 3+ more),* blushes *(neo sci-fi x-rocks, liberty of london prim & proper, emanuel ungaro collection, blunt), *bronzers* (refined golden from To the Beach, lush-light bronze from surf baby, 2+ more), *liquid foundations* (select cover, studio sculpt), *suntints*, *surf baby cream bronzing sticks*,* lipglasses* (strange potion, etc), *pigments* (5-10 in new packaging, about 10-20 in old packaging - old gold, jordin aires), *neo sci-fi solar bits*

  	That's all I can remember from the top of my head but I was so excited to see Neo Sci-fi and Emanuel Ungaro from back when I used to start collecting makeup!!

  	PS - They have a tester for Stereo Rose MSF but it's sold out! Man, I wish I got that!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jul 27, 2012)

Just came back a few minutes ago, let's see what I remember:

*Big Bounce Shadows*
  	- unsure of specific colors, around 7-8)
*Fluidlines (5-7 maybe)*
  	- Ash Violet, Blue Peep, Frostlite, Macroviolet, a few others -
*Glitter Liners*
  	- (5-9 different colors) -
*Kissable Lipcolors (8-10)*
*- *Exxxhibitionist, Love Peck, Peacocky, Scan-delicious, Strut Your Struff, Super, Temper Tantra, Vanity Fair, possibly others -
*Lipsticks (around 24)*
  	- Bust Out!, Dangerously Hot, Dubonnet, Naturally Eccentric, Pomposity, Riveting Rose, So Scarlet, Viva Glam Gaga 2, Viva Glam VI, others - 
*Mattenes*
  	- Delectable, Eden Rouge, Kirsch, Legendary, Naked Bliss, Potent Fig, Rapturous, Rare Exotic (no tester), Seeds of Desire, Unknown Pleasures - *Nail Polish*
  	- A good 15+ - 
*Paint Pots* (13-15)
  	- Coral Crepe, For Effect, Greenstroke, Half Wild, Hyperviolet, Idyllic, Imaginary, Morning Frost, Moss Scape, Pure Creation, Quite Natural (no tester), Rollickin', Treasure Hunt (no tester) -
*Pro Longwear Lipcremes*
  	- 12 of them I think? Seemingly all permanent -
*Quads*
  	- Angel Flame, Athma, Evil Eye, In the Gallery, Lady Grey, Parlor Smoke, Photorealism, Tempting, Tone: Grey -

  	I'm getting lazy now. xD
  	- a couple DTW l/g, dazzleglasses, dazzleglass cremes, cremesheen glasses, one glimmerglass, four lipgelees, superglasses
  	- at least 6 different face kits from past holiday collections
  	- 3-4 different holiday brush sets
  	- adoring carmine: 3 red lips set
  	- MES from In The Groove, Glitter & Ice, VV
  	- a large number of lipglasses (CoC, LoL, Style Warriors, etc) + some lustreglasses
  	- larger-sized e/s (Pro Longwear, Jeanius, Peacocky (including Odalisque!)
  	- a ton of regular-sized e/s -- mostly colorful, didn't see that many perms (VV, LoL, Surf Baby, Alexander McQueen, Neo Sci Fi, Ungaro, Makeup Art Cosmetics collections)
  	- a good 20-30 pigments (noticed teal, mutiny, and cocomotion especially -- most pigments in old jars)

  	They have 130's there, but I didn't see any other noteworthy brushes IMO.

  	There were also a lot of compacts from the Monogram Luxe collection as well.

  	This is nowhere near everything, haha. Overall, I thought it was great! I don't know if it was because I bought a decent amount or because I was talking about the time it takes me to get there, but the sales associate told me they allow holds, even over multiple days (i.e. calling on Monday for a Thursday trip).


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

LavenderPearl said:


> Just came back a few minutes ago, let's see what I remember:
> 
> *Big Bounce Shadows*
> - unsure of specific colors, around 7-8)
> ...


  	:O They have the kissable lipcolors. Thanks for informing us


----------



## VenomousKiss (May 28, 2013)

Decided to go to here today; I ended up buying a few things but I wrote down a few things that I saw/remember seeing (mostly from writing down what I was going to end up buying).

 *LIPSTICKS*
 	Viva Glam Gaga 2
 	Pure Zen Lipstick (Marilyn Monroe packaging on display, bought it, but only got the plain packaging. ugh.)
 	Happy Hibiscus
 	Digna (Marcel Wanders)
 	Tribalist (Style Warriors)
 	Sunsational (Style Warriors)
 	Viva Glam Nicki Lipstick / Ricky Martin Lip Conditoner Holiday Set
 	Most, if not all, of the prolongwear lip cremes
 	Most, if not all, of the Peacocky Kissable Lip Colors

 *PIGMENTS*
 	Cocomotion
 	Reflects Very Pink Glitter
 	Reflects Blue Glitter
 	Silver Glitter
 	Jewelmarine Glitter
 	Rose
 	Pink Opal
 	Spiritualize
 	Old Gold
 	Brash N' Bold
 	Melon (old jar)
 	Steel Blue
 	Teal (new jar)
 	Antique Green
 	Circa Plum
 	Violet (old jar)
 	Golden Lemon
 	Heritage Rouge
 	Kitchmas (old jar)
 	Mutiny
 	Full Fuschia (new jar)
 	Tons of the stacked pigments

 *BLUSH/FACE PRODUCTS*
 	 		Accentuate
 	 		Porcelain Pink MSF
 	 		Miss Behave mineralized blush (Quite Cute)
 	 		Dirty Plum blush


 *MISC* 	 		To the Beach Body Oil
 	 		Rollickin' Paint Pot
 	 		Half-Wild Paint Pot
 	 		Imaginary Paint Pot
 	 		Pure Creation Paint Pot
 	 		Little Black Bow Fluidline

 	 		I got so excited when I saw cocomotion that I bought two of them. I got the Pure Zen lipstick, but when I got in the car I noticed that it was in the regular black bullet and not the Marilyn Monroe packaging. I guess you have to ask specifically for that packaging but with that out on display, and not the regular tube, you would think you wouldn't have to. 

 	 		I'm so excited to start playing around. Hope this list helps someone!


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 11, 2014)

I am making a trip down there later on today! I have never been and I am super excited to see what they have in stock


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 12, 2014)

Shylamoma said:


> I am making a trip down there later on today! I have never been and I am super excited to see what they have in stock


  I go to this CCO when I'm in Jersey visiting family. Last time I was there they had a really good selection and I spent loads of money  Have fun!


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 14, 2014)

@tiffabutt  it went down yesterday thats all I have to say!!! I am a super happy camper!


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 14, 2014)

Shylamoma said:


> @tiffabutt  it went down yesterday thats all I have to say!!! I am a super happy camper!


  Haha, awesome. Yeah I remember when I went there (last March I think?) I spent about $300. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was bananas. What did you get?? I think I got Azalea Blossom, a couple quads (Call Me Bubbles and Palace Pedgreed maybe?), Blue Peep fluidline... tons of goodies. I'm glad you had fun!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 27, 2014)

Shylamoma said:


> I am making a trip down there later on today! I have never been and I am super excited to see what they have in stock


 
  !! anything fantastic?

  i am from RIGHT there, but moved like an hr north. i wish i took advantage of it. should i visit my parents soon lolol (i mean i visit them anyway, but yknow...)


----------



## thiaaax3 (May 13, 2014)

Riri woo lipglass & smoked cocoa spotted from this cco ! )


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 14, 2014)

thiaaax3 said:


> Riri woo lipglass & smoked cocoa spotted from this cco ! )


  thank you! i gotta get there!


----------



## alexisweaver (May 14, 2014)

I plan on going in two weeks. It's only an hour away from me, so not bad. It'll be my first time. A little excited!


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 14, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I plan on going in two weeks. It's only an hour away from me, so not bad. It'll be my first time. A little excited!


  are you cherry hill area, if you don't mind my asking? i know you said something about nordstrom in the AA thread, and i couldnt for the life of me figure out where a nordstrom was in south jersey.. i used to live in ac and i have family near deptford lol


----------



## alexisweaver (May 14, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> are you cherry hill area, if you don't mind my asking? i know you said something about nordstrom in the AA thread, and i couldnt for the life of me figure out where a nordstrom was in south jersey.. i used to live in ac and i have family near deptford lol


   Yes, I am! I also go to the Nordstrom in KOP often; but I'm very close to Cherry Hill so I head there at least once a week.


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 14, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Yes, I am! I also go to the Nordstrom in KOP often; but I'm very close to Cherry Hill so I head there at least once a week.


  ahhhh lol that is awesome! i miss it over there. i'm in north jersey now and it is so different


----------



## alexisweaver (May 14, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> ahhhh lol that is awesome! i miss it over there. i'm in north jersey now and it is so different


  Agh, yes!!! North Jersey is COMPLETELY different in my opinion. I love South Jersey; we're just so laid-back and chill!! I pretty much dread when I have to go up North...... unless it's to a mall. You guys have a some pretty good malls up there!!


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 14, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Agh, yes!!! North Jersey is COMPLETELY different in my opinion. I love South Jersey; we're just so laid-back and chill!! I pretty much dread when I have to go up North...... unless it's to a mall. You guys have a some pretty good malls up there!!


  lol yes!!!! but that's exactly why i liked south jersey. i'm originally from central/shore (where the cco is, actually) and south jersey was sooo much calmer and people are nicer. north i'm like screaming in my car at all of the bad drivers, omg.


----------



## alexisweaver (May 14, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> lol yes!!!! but that's exactly why i liked south jersey. i'm originally from central/shore (where the cco is, actually) and south jersey was sooo much calmer and people are nicer. north i'm like screaming in my car at all of the bad drivers, omg.


 Hopefully one day you can move back! Or visit more. Yes THE BAD DRIVERS!! Ahh they make me want to scream my head off!!! Hahahaha


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 15, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Hopefully one day you can move back! Or visit more. Yes THE BAD DRIVERS!! Ahh they make me want to scream my head off!!! Hahahaha


  yes! i loved the pine barrens. i went to stockton


----------



## alexisweaver (May 15, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> yes! i loved the pine barrens. i went to stockton


 Cool! I actually have a lot of friends and a few co-workers that go to Stockton now. They love it there


----------



## mel33t (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm going down there today and on a serious hunt for the Call Me Bubbles quad. I'm crossing my fingers it's there!!


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm going down there today and on a serious hunt for the Call Me Bubbles quad. I'm crossing my fingers it's there!!


  Good luck! My parents live in that area and last time I went in late march I scored lovecloud, soft ochre paint pot and foundation. Don't recall seeing call me bubbles. Let us know what else is there if you can!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 22, 2014)

I will report back on what I find!  I went there a year ago I think and I don't remember seeing any quads, but in March of 2014 someone posted that they were able to pick it up at this location so I'm back on the hunt.  Makeup, makes you do crazy things


----------



## mel33t (Jun 22, 2014)

Alright guys...here's what I found!!  They have a lot of the RiRi Loves MAC stuff including the brush set, hibiscus blush and bronzer, and Talk that Talk Lipstick.  Archie girls quads and MSFs A bunch of shop cook quads including CALL ME BUBBLES   Some newer MSFs like perfect topping and Lightscapade.   They had some good stuff. They have all the mineralize blushes from the recent spring collection...the name is escaping me... They also had the extra dimension blushes from the mineralize nude collection (ex. At dusk).   I picked up Call Me Bubbles and a mineralize blush called Azalea in the Afternoon. Very happy with my finds


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Alright guys...here's what I found!!  They have a lot of the RiRi Loves MAC stuff including the brush set, hibiscus blush and bronzer, and Talk that Talk Lipstick.  Archie girls quads and MSFs A bunch of shop cook quads including CALL ME BUBBLES   Some newer MSFs like perfect topping and Lightscapade.   They had some good stuff. They have all the mineralize blushes from the recent spring collection...the name is escaping me... They also had the extra dimension blushes from the mineralize nude collection (ex. At dusk).   I picked up Call Me Bubbles and a mineralize blush called Azalea in the Afternoon. Very happy with my finds


  That's awesome! When I was there in march they had no good MSF! Thanks for reporting back.   Glad you scored what you were looking for!!!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I picked up Call Me Bubbles and a mineralize blush called Azalea in the Afternoon. Very happy with my finds


  TTT lipstick?!!! or the lipliner??


----------



## mel33t (Jun 23, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> TTT lipstick?!!! or the lipliner?


  I only saw the lipstick, I didn't see the lipliner. 
  They also had the bright red gloss from that collection too.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I only saw the lipstick, I didn't see the lipliner.
> They also had the bright red gloss from that collection too.


  That's interesting, considering how TTT sold out so quickly everywhere when it was released! I just called and now they're sold out of it


----------



## mel33t (Jun 23, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> That's interesting, considering how TTT sold out so quickly everywhere when it was released! I just called and now they're sold out of it


  I'm sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Maybe the one they had out was the only one and it was just the sample?? 

  Hopefully they release a color that's similar for you soon!!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no, don't apologize, I was able to get one when it came out! I'm sorry I should've mentioned that...I just couldn't resist the opportunity of getting one at a CCO price so I called!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jun 29, 2014)

did anyone happen to notice if sounds like noise was around?


----------



## mel33t (Jun 30, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> did anyone happen to notice if sounds like noise was around?


  I don't think so, but I wasn't looking for it. That's the one that's orange from Halely Williams right?


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jun 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I don't think so, but I wasn't looking for it. That's the one that's orange from Halely Williams right?


 it is! I have one and another on the way, but my friend wants it bnib hah


----------



## alexisweaver (Jun 30, 2014)

You should try calling them! They have no problem checking. I called them the other day and had them looking around for stuff for me. Hehe


----------



## Sandy072 (Aug 2, 2014)

Stopped here today, good stuff! I picked up: Angel ls Cozy up ls Stripdown liner Stormy pink paint pot  I also saw: Magenta, what a blast, what comes naturally (hey sailor), hodge lodge, oak , night moth liners Sweet n sour, viva glam Nicki, a few other viva glams, many brown lippies, the red from divine night , huggables...  Soft n gentle  Perfect topping A lot of blushes that I managed to skip including at dusk, breath of plum, and a lot of neutrals I can't remember. Emphasize cream. Taupe powder. Full of joy blush A lot of paint pots aside from stormy pink I saw bare study groundwork and others Lots of pigments and shadows but I didn't look at colors Studio sculpt concealers Hibiscus kiss rose gold packaging from riri summer collection   Hope this helps someone !!


----------



## dingding (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you for sharing! Do you remember which shade the huggable lip color was in? I ve been trying to find these!


----------



## Sandy072 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm sorry [@]dingding[/@] I didn't look.. It was like sensory overload with all the products I was interested in that I didn't look at stuff I wasn't in the market for!!! The girls working there were very very sweet, one girl I've seen before and she's always nice so maybe give them a call?


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Oct 14, 2014)

Looking for Tom Ford Enchanted Quad, Emerald Lust Quad or any cream eyeshadows from tom ford.  Anyone been here recently and can tell me if they had these?


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi ladies,

  I just called up this CCO to see what they have from a couple of the recent collections.  They have Goddess of the Sea, Siren Song, and Aphrodite's Shell from Alluring Aquatic (I didn't ask about lipglasses, sorry); the patentpolishes from the Osbournes; and Love, Rihanna bronzer, brushes, and makeup bag from the RiRi collection.  I didn't ask about any other collections.  Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Shars (Feb 10, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just called up this CCO to see what they have from a couple of the recent collections.  They have Goddess of the Sea, Siren Song, and Aphrodite's Shell from Alluring Aquatic (I didn't ask about lipglasses, sorry); the patentpolishes from the Osbournes; and Love, Rihanna bronzer, brushes, and makeup bag from the RiRi collection.  I didn't ask about any other collections.  Hope this helps someone!


  Good looking out!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Feb 10, 2015)

Ooh, thank you!


----------



## treasuremymac (Jul 8, 2015)

Has anyone been to this CCO lately? I will be heading to that area in a few weeks and wanted to see if there was anything good.


----------



## singsing (Aug 21, 2016)

I can not believe that no one has posted about this store in over a a year!  They have soooooo much stuff!!!  It was so crazy with the parking Sat morning, but the store was not crowded at all.  The mac collection was pretty big some recent collections like Simpsons and Holiday 2015.   They had a ton of lip products, some Viva Glams a promo with an OK looking makeup bag for free.    A ton of TOM FORD!! OMGGG  The other ccos I have been to had only about 3 lipsticks they legit have like 30!   It was def worth it for me


----------



## LavenderPearl (Aug 22, 2016)

singsing said:


> I can not believe that no one has posted about this store in over a a year!  They have soooooo much stuff!!!  It was so crazy with the parking Sat morning, but the store was not crowded at all.  The mac collection was pretty big some recent collections like Simpsons and Holiday 2015.   They had a ton of lip products, some Viva Glams a promo with an OK looking makeup bag for free.    A ton of TOM FORD!! OMGGG  The other ccos I have been to had only about 3 lipsticks they legit have like 30!   It was def worth it for me



Thanks for this great update! Do you remember if they had any TF cream shadows? :O


----------



## singsing (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi, I think they had 2 darker ones.  They have a ton of lipsticks and Palettes of Tom Ford!  I was shocked, bc the other 2 I have been to only had a few lipsticks!  Def worth it for me.  Call im sure they will tell you, the girls there all seemed nice. 





LavenderPearl said:


> Thanks for this great update! Do you remember if they had any TF cream shadows? :O


----------

